# مشروع مصنع للالومنيوم ابواب و شبابيك وواجهات ومطابخ



## ياسر حسين رمضان (25 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخيكم ياسر حسين
الى الاعضاء الكرام
لى خبرة اكثر من 30 عام فى تصنيع جميع اعمال الالومنيوم
وجميع الميكنات الخاصة بها
وعمل دراسات المشاريع من حيث الخامات والعمالة و الارباح
تأثيث المصنع بجميع الميكنات اللاذمة
الابواب والشبابيك والمطابخ والواجهات الالومنيوم
فمن لديه اي طلب او أستشارة فنية فليتفضل
ان شاء حاضر لاي طلب


----------



## فاطمة معماري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا لما شفت الموضوع فرحت كثيرررر
ارجوك انا طالبه مرحلة خامسة ومشروع تخرجي مصنع اللمنيوم يارب تكدر تساعدني بمعلوماتك عن مصنع اللمنيوم ومت=اهو الشي الذي يميز مصنع اللمنيوم عن غيره من المصانع او اي مثال مشابه 
ارجوا الرد 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## abd_84 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انا محتاج كتب تتعلق بتصنيع الواح و شبابيك و مطابخ في مجال الالمنيوم و خاصة موضوع الجودة


----------



## abd_84 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو منكم الرد علي بسرعة حول الامور المتعلقة بتصنيع الالمنيوم


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

هل لديك دراسة جدوى لمصنع الواح المنيوم؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## صلاح امام محمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز ااخذ دوره فى تعليم صناعه الالوميتال وجاهز لدفع ثمن الدوره الاسم صلاح امام محمد وتليفونى هو 0124693100 فمن يجد فى نفسه القدره والمهاره ارجوا الاتصال بدون تردد ويفضل من سكان القاهره شبرا مصر او منطقه قريبه منها وشكرا


----------



## hosam hasan (27 يوليو 2012)

انا بعمل مصنع مطابخ وباب وشباك وستائر ومحتاج مساعده في التكلفه و افضل مساحه للتشغيل و المستودعات سواء للمنتج او المواد الخام و طريقة فرش الماكينات وشكرا لكم


----------



## eng_325 (30 يوليو 2012)

جميل جدا ماشاء الله 
مهم جدااااا
استاذنك في ايميل حضرتك او رقم التليفون للتواصل


----------



## abdsalam2 (6 يناير 2013)

600m


----------



## eng_steel (11 يوليو 2014)

اريد ملف اكسيل لحصر الشبابيك واعمال الالمنيوم او اى برنامج للالمنيوم وتصميم الشبابيك


----------



## tarekasm (12 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد عمل دراسة جدوى لمصنع الومنيوم أبواب وشبابيك و مطابخ و ديكورات بالإضافة الى مشغولات معدنية 
لذلك ارجو التواصل للاستفادة من تجربتك و مساعدتى في إتمام الدراسة 
حيث ارغب في معرفة 
1- المعدات والماكينات الحديثة المطلوبة وتكلفتها و أماكن شرائها
2- العمالة المتخصصة وتكلفتها
3- المساحات المطلوبة 
4- الطاقة المطلوبة من كهرباء و غاز وخلافه

الاسم طارق احمد
الايميل : [email protected]

مع خالص التحية والتقدير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mad_yugi88 (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخ الكريم نشكرك على تعاونك
اريد عمل دراسة جدوى عن مصنع الومنيوم تصنيع باب و شباك و واجهات و كلادينج فرجو منك المساعده 
من حيث اسعار المعدات و عدد العمال و الطاقة المطلوبه و المساحه و الانتاج المتوقع و صافى الربح
و لكم جزيل الشكر
اخوك : محمد إبراهيم الطباخ[email protected] : e-mail


----------



## asasasasasasasasas (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------

